# SOCOM Doctrine



## CDG (Jan 21, 2012)

Came across this at the same time I found the SOCOM Fact Book.  It's the SOCOM published doctrine for special operations.  It was published in August 2011, so I would assume it is the most recent doctrine from SOCOM. I think something like this is a very useful read for those of us with "Aspiring SOF" under our usernames.  IMVHO, it is as close to understanding what we're getting into as we're going to get without passing our respective courses.


Scope
This publication is the U.S. Special Operations
Command (USSOCOM) doctrinal foundation for special
operations. It describes the nature, operational framework,
organization, employment, and synchronization of Special
Operations Forces (SOF) and their unique contributions
to achieving national security strategy and objectives.
Purpose
U.S. Code, Title 10, Section 167 and Department of Defense
Directive 5100.01 assign the Commander, USSOCOM the
responsibility and authority to develop special operations
doctrine. Accordingly, this publication outlines the nature of
special operations, force composition, command and control,
and how best to synchronize and employ SOF to meet global
challenges. Furthermore, this document enables SOF to
speak with a common and understood voice by providing
updated terminology and overarching concepts for the full
range of special operations now and in the future.

Read the rest of the publication:


----------

